# Pork loin for pulled pork?



## pimpzilla (May 27, 2010)

Will a pork loin pull like a shoulder?  My mom has a bunch of loin she needs to get cooked and asked me if she could make pulled pork sammies out of them.  Help!


----------



## lcruzen (May 27, 2010)

You can but that cut really doesn't have a high enough fat content and will probably be kinda dry by the time you get it up to pulling temp. I might suggest curing it and smoking some canadian bacon.


----------



## hookup (May 27, 2010)

I'd marinate it and grill it, then slice thin for sandwiches.


----------



## marty catka (May 27, 2010)

Do some of each!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 27, 2010)

I agree with HookUp! I smoked a pork roast two weekends ago and made some Cuban sandwiches, which were awesome. I tried to post a Qview, but had camera issues.

I used a dry rub which consisted of lemon-pepper, rosemary, and thyme. Take it easy on the rosemary and thyme, a little goes a long way!

Bill


----------



## dick foster (May 27, 2010)

No so you should probably send all that loin to me and I'll dispose of it for ya.


----------



## pimpzilla (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the help.  My mom ended up rubbing it, then baking at 350 (she's not much of an 'outdoor cook').  Sliced it super thin for sammies.  She said it was fantastic.  Props to you guys for the help!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 28, 2010)

Next time tell her to cut it like a fillet and stuff it with some pure goodness. It will be one of the best loin recipes that you have ever had believe me.


----------



## dick foster (May 28, 2010)

Another good thing to do is to bundle it up with some beef loin by tying it into a big hunk with some butchers twine and two strips of each meat and slow cooking that. You season all the strips all over before you bundle them all up and alternate the beef and pork. It's a bit expensive because of the beef loin but it sure is mighty good.

Left over pork loin is really good fried up with some eggs for breakfast too. It's best fried it in a little bacon grease.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 28, 2010)

Whatcha got in there?!? It looks great, and is there bacon on the outside? Man, my mouth is watering!

 


mballi3011 said:


> Next time tell her to cut it like a fillet and stuff it with some pure goodness. It will be one of the best loin recipes that you have ever had believe me.


----------



## meateater (May 28, 2010)

It sure will. Here's one I did a while back.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89449


----------

